# What's your vector, Victor?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2001)

Victor, I've noticed that you seem to have symptoms that are very similar to mine. I've put up a post before about muscle tension in the stomach, and by the sounds of it you suffer from something similar.Also, you put up a post about wheat / dairy sensitivities - and I agree wholeheartedly with that. I've noticed it more since I started the tapes. Last night for instance I was doing very well for the day - I hadn't had any dairy / wheat for a day or so and was feeling pretty good. Then, before bed I had a cup of tea (with milk) and a couple of slices of toast. Aaaargh! The tension struck back with a vengeance and I had trouble sleeping. Also, very unpleasant D episode in the morning. Sound familiar? I attrribute my IBS to excessive alcohol consumption as a student that really weakened my stomach. I don't suppoose you drank heavily at any point, did you?I'd be interested to know if you've experienced anything like this.Another similarity - we're also pretty much on a par with the tapes, and I too am yet to see any massive changes. I'm determined to finish them though, and definitely think that I have improved in some areas. What about you? Cheers, UK[This message has been edited by ukgeezer (edited 03-13-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2001)

UK,I'm also interested in how you do with the tapes because we are at similar points in the schedule and it's always good to have someone to compare results with. I feel my symptoms have improved somewhat but I still have days where I get really down and miserable so I'm not yet satisfied. But this doesn't take away from the fact that I've improved, I guess I just have high expectations.As for alchohol it's interesting because I find alchohol really helps calm me down and relax in social situations. Whenever I go out drinking I won't notice my symptoms at all so I'd say alchohol has been a valuable tool for me. But I guess drinking too much could be detrimental to my stomach. I've never really too much trouble with D or C but I find all the other symptoms equally bothersome. The symptoms that trouble me the most are nausea, bloating, gas, and pain. I'm confident they will improve with time but the changes seem to be quite slow at the moment. If you have any dramatic changes I'd be interested to hear about them.


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hey guys,Don't want to sound like I'm beating the same drum over and over, but "boom boom boom".I found it depressing and discouraging at times when it seemed I was not making the progress I wanted, but after a long while, I started realizing what I was saying. <- Read that sentance again.Sounds kind of negative doesn't it? Read it again! There is something else implied there. By saying to myself that i was not satisfied at the progress I had made, implied that I had made some progress.From now on, when you feel low and you think like this, just mentally add the thought that in fact, you have made some progress. Make this a ritual! That's what I did and though I still had set backs and still do, I look at the world in a different way. These positive thoughts have replaced the negative cycle that mind and body were replaying day after day.Remember how Mike says that the cycle you get into of negative feelings affect you physically and then the physical affects your emotions which affect you physically which affects you emotionally ..... You can use that to your advantage if you can start to counter those negative thoughts with a positive affirmation, no matter how feable it may seem at first. Pretty soon, you will have tipped the scale in your favour and that same cycle that was causing you so much distress is now contributing to your well being.You are both getting better







Stef.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stef, I have to say that was an excellent post and I might quote you on this in the future. Excellent, I was looking for the wording and you have said it very well and that is the right attitude to take for sure.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Feel free to quote away Eric.Every once in a while, the fog lifts and I have a very brief moment of clarity (grin ...)Stef.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Geez, Stef, that WAS a pretty darn good explanation!!!! Just had to say it!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2001)

Stef,Thanks for that post, I agree that it's good to focus on the positive gains and realize how much the symptoms have improved. The hard part for me is not knowing if they are ever going to improve to the point where I lead a happy, fulfilling life again. My quality of life is better for sure but I just wish that IBS wasn't still such an issue in my daily life. There are a lot of ways in which IBS still interferes with my life and it's really frustrating at times. For example I can't concentrate on my studies at school with this constant nausea, pain, bloating, etc... so it gets frustrating at times. I'm not trying to make this a negative post but I have to admit I'm still struggling a little bit with my symptoms. But I'm more determined than ever to beat this problem because it's pissing me off. Right now I feel a little bit better but I want to feel a whole lot better.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, one thing to remember is there is no cure for IBS. Try to use those postitve affirmations to cancel out negative thinking and that in itself helps you to improve. You might find your are say 60 to 70 percent better after your done with the tapes. Then take a break and do them again to reinforce the process and that will help even more in improving. Everyone is different and it may take you longer then someone else perhaps,or maybe a big improvement might just happen one day. I know things changed for me sometimes before I realize them. I have also continued to improve long after the tapes. Hang in there and try to use the positive self talk to yourself as much as possible and try to practice self hypnosis using some tape techniques when your not listening during the day. Everytime a negative thought happens try to realize its a negative thought and then try to change the way you think about it, or why your thinking about it and does it help or hinder you and then try to let it go and replace it with a positive image perhaps. If you need anything from me let me know------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2001)

Thanks all for your input.Stef, your post was very interesting. I will try and be more positive about the things that have improved, instead of concentrating on the bits that haven't, or have seen little improvement.Victor, yep - definitely, I have improved. Here's how:1) I've realised that things like wheat and dairy REALLY DO cause me problems, it's not just in my mind. If I eat wheat / dairy then I get really bad bloating and (at times) noxious gas! (Sorry to be so graphic). 2) I've started to get better control over how much I eat - I used to 'pig-out' alot, thinking that I had to eat alot to maintain my weight where it is (I'm 5'8" and 9 1/2 stone, and have always felt underweight). Consequently, I wasn't eating because I was hungry, but because I felt I should. Now I eat smaller meals more frequently and feel less bloated.3) I no longer worry about being constipated for days in a row - I'm more relaxed about my b/m's. They are also more regular now.4) I'm less anxious in social situations. I know that if I avoid wheat / dairy then there's no reason why I should have an 'IBS attack' out and about. Generally now I don't.These are all very positive points, and whilst I do still get some bloating and tension in my stomach - if I look back at when I started 2 months ago, these are pretty significant improvements.So, onwards and upwards, Victor old boy. Let's hope the improvements continue.UK.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

UK, onward and upward.







Let us know how its going.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2001)

Eric I just have a question about your level of improvement. Do you still have symptoms or have they completely gone? Sorry to get personal but I'm curious if your quality of life has improved and you find you can enjoy life a lot more than before.I personally feel better than I did before starting the program but I still have abdominal pain, nausea, bloating and other symptoms which make me feel miserable at times.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, I still have some occasional symptoms. It has gone from severe IBS to really mild IBS. I can usally track what has caused a flareup now though and I seem to be more in tune with my whole body. Its like my subconcious and my concious work together more now, its hard to explain really. I can calm the muscles in my gut in about ten minutes though as well.Everyday, I do practise techniques I have learned from the tapes and past experiences.Am I completely cured. NO Am I doing 85-90 percent better yes and it has been long term.When I joined this group I was close to susicide and could just not deal with the pain anymore, however it is almost gone, so yes my life has greatly improved.Victor, hang in there, the fact your improving is a good sign and I will keep helping you.Also, read the new article I posted from the UNC.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2001)

Eric,Your level of improvement is exactly where I want to be. If I could improve 80% I'd be extremely pleased and I don't really care if I'm cured but I want to lead a better quality of life. I figure that it's not a big deal to have occasional symptoms just as long as I'm not totally miserable all the time. Just one question though. How many other people have seen the level of improvement that you have? I've seen a few people post their success stories but not a whole lot.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Victor...regarding successes...there is another post on this forum relating to that...Eric has taken many of the responses he has received and put them on that thread. As for me, it is a gradual change, so much so, that all of a sudden you think to yourself, gee, I haven't had a D attack for a few days now...then, gee I havent had an attack for a week now...and so forth. I was at the point where almost every day I had D attacks that lasted anywhere from 20 min to several hours..most of the day..and almost everyday..certainly, many times a week. Now I am much improved, and have only a few episodes a month, and they last briefly, and sometimes, I can just "ignore" the first twinges and it goes away. Mike has worked with over 2000 individuals with refractory IBS, that is those cases not responding to meds, etc., and the results have been over 85% improvement or better.Hope this gives you some encouragement!!!! And I am continuing to improve all the time, even with recent gall bladder removal, and another upcoming surgery..I still am way better IBSwise than I ever was before...Take care!------------------Marilyn


----------

